# Ride Pikes Peak - Aug. 29



## Ride Pikes Peak (Apr 2, 2010)

The first annual "Assault on the Peak" is set for Aug. 29 in Colorado Springs. This event is a timed, non-competitive fun ride that ascends Pikes Peak... 6,300 feet of climbing in 18 miles. Organizers have rented the Pikes Peak highway for the day, so it is a completely closed course - no motor vehicle traffic - cyclists only!

The road is normally closed to cyclists, so this is literally the cycling community's first opportunity to ride up the Pikes Peak toll road all the way from the toll gate to the summit at 14,110 feet.

Space is limited to the first 1,500 riders to sign up. Given the popularity of other rides along the front range, this will likely sell out, so register early if interested.

Event website is available at www.ridepikespeak.com. 

Online registration is being handled by BikeReg.com. You can register online here: http://www.bikereg.com/events/regist...?eventid=10578


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bikes are totally banned from Pikes Peak Road normally?


----------



## Ride Pikes Peak (Apr 2, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Bikes are totally banned from Pikes Peak Road normally?


Yes, there is only one road up the mountain, the Pikes Peak Highway, which strictly prohibits bicycles. There is a toll gate there at the bottom that enforces that. That's what makes this a unique event. Take the Mt. Evans Hill Climb for example.. an awesome and challenging event, but it's held on open roads that you can ride up any day of the week (weather permitting of course). 

The only exception are a couple of tour companies that drive you to the top so you can ride a mountain bike down.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Last time I was there the road wasn't paved all the way up.

Is it now?

Santa's Workshop still there?


----------



## Ride Pikes Peak (Apr 2, 2010)

MerlinAma said:


> Last time I was there the road wasn't paved all the way up.
> 
> Is it now?
> 
> Santa's Workshop still there?


Yep, Santa's shop is still there. There is about 2.5 miles of dirt left. They pave a little bit every year.


----------



## jayfree (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG
Thanks for the heads up! This looks amazing - and I just signed up. 
Could be a sufferfest ... but definitely will be an experience unlike any other ride in CO. 
WOW


----------



## TooManyToys (Apr 9, 2002)

Very tempting.. Wonder how long before it fills up.


----------



## TooManyToys (Apr 9, 2002)

Just an FYI. I couldn't find the cut-off time on the website. Here's the response from them:

The current plan is for riders to start between 8:00am- 9:10am. 

Weather will be the determining factor. We are hoping to have a 6 hour window. This would mean riders would have to make the summit by 2:00pm. Of course this decision will be made the morning of the event and could change during the day based upon the weather conditions. 

We do believe there will be enough time for most riders to make it to the to top even with a few stops. 
Of course we cant control the weather and the riders safety is the number one concern.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Any idea what conditions I'll find on the dirt portion in the summer? Packed soil? loose granular? groomed trail..oops, got carried away . I've never driven up that Pikes Peak but I've seen car race videos so I meant to ask if my 700x23c tire can handle the road or should I think of getting a wider tire? or even 'cross tires.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

stelvio1925 said:


> Any idea what conditions I'll find on the dirt portion in the summer? Packed soil? loose granular? groomed trail..oops, got carried away . I've never driven up that Pikes Peak but I've seen car race videos so I meant to ask if my 700x23c tire can handle the road or should I think of getting a wider tire? or even 'cross tires.


FWIW, I've ridden 23s on incredibly bad and rocky roads. From my experience, as long as you can remain seated and it's less than 15%, you can get enough traction with a smooth road 23 tire. It's really mainly a problem when you're descending and can pinch flat.


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

I signed up, got a 9 AM start time. Now i have to go train...

.


----------

